# any MT???



## daniboy (Feb 2, 2005)

hi guys, 

im kinda new here and i was wondering if there is a manual transmission XTrail anywhere? i just cant find any here in the philippines and i prefer the MT over the AT...i dont know it just feels a lot more challenging driving an MT...

if they didnt release an MT for the XTrail, how fun can it get driving an AT based on your experiences...im just a bit torned right now...hope you guys can help me...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

daniboy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> im kinda new here and i was wondering if there is a manual transmission XTrail anywhere? i just cant find any here in the philippines and i prefer the MT over the AT...i dont know it just feels a lot more challenging driving an MT...
> 
> if they didnt release an MT for the XTrail, how fun can it get driving an AT based on your experiences...im just a bit torned right now...hope you guys can help me...


Hi,

Plenty of manual transmission xtrails are sold here in Australia, however the AT are more popular due to their off-road capabilities (a bit better handling and gear control off-road) and city driving conditions (which are a nightmare here in Australia, especially when you get stuck in a traffic jam for hours)

Seems kinda strange for the Philippines to only import AT.

I just checked Nissan Philippines and you're correct that they only offer AT which is kinda odd.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 2, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi,
> 
> Plenty of manual transmission xtrails are sold here in Australia, however the AT are more popular due to their off-road capabilities (a bit better handling and gear control off-road) and city driving conditions (which are a nightmare here in Australia, especially when you get stuck in a traffic jam for hours)
> 
> ...


thanks aussietrail, yeah its a bit strange but it made sense for nissan philippines to just sell AT since traffic here in the philippines is the worst in the world...but i dont really mind driving an MT on traffic...MT is more "manly" i think, maybe because most AT cars here are driven by women...i dont know if that made sense, but yeah i hope theyll release an MT soon...or i might find myself buying an MT CRV, but i dont really like crv.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

*i like a manual*



aussietrail said:


> Hi,
> 
> Plenty of manual transmission xtrails are sold here in Australia, however the AT are more popular due to their off-road capabilities (a bit better handling and gear control off-road) and city driving conditions (which are a nightmare here in Australia, especially when you get stuck in a traffic jam for hours)
> 
> ...


G'Dye, Oztrail
I just got an X-Trail with an automatic because that's what my family wanted, but I don't mind a manual off the road. I had an underpowered little Suzuki 4x4 a few years ago, and the manual really helped keep the revs up where the power is. I also found the combination of clutch and throttle gave me more precise control than I've been able to achieve with an automatic. However, I've never driven a slushbox in the dirty stuff before, so maybe I'll get better at it. Hope so. Cheers. :cheers:


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*don't like auto*

I actually bought new X-Trail because I could not find good used car with 5spd. I'm in Vancouver and just about everyone drives auto. I can't stand it, I had to drive a company car with auto for 4 years and really hated it (slow, not downshifting when going uphill, tall gearing ...). I like to be in control, especialy off road and on the snow. I don't think the automatic is any advantage off road.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Both are good*



mike dockal said:


> I actually bought new X-Trail because I could not find good used car with 5spd. I'm in Vancouver and just about everyone drives auto. I can't stand it, I had to drive a company car with auto for 4 years and really hated it (slow, not downshifting when going uphill, tall gearing ...). I like to be in control, especialy off road and on the snow. I don't think the automatic is any advantage off road.


Hi Mike,

I'm not saying one is netter than the other, as both transmission types have their advantages and disadvantages.

For example, with the 2.5 litres engine and all wheel drive (on selections of the 4WD setting) that we have in our xtrails here in Australia, driving on sand (i.e. beach driving) is better done using an auto as it is possible to change gears without losing momentum by using the clutch in the manual. (a plus for auto).

MT give better engine braking for steep trails (a plus for MT)

AT is the closest substitute to the lack of low range gear on the xtrails. It is better for an auto transmission to slip than to rid the clutch of a manual.

By the way, this only my 2nd AT car, as I always drove a manual and I'm not saying that auto is more practical the manual, as this depends on your driving style and your driving conditions.

My style of driving includes more of city and highway driving, which is just excellent with an auto. 

I used to love the manual transmission as well as it gave me total control of gear change and something to do to keep my left hand and foot busy  that was until I started driving to the city and getting stuck in traffic.

In the end it is a matter of personal preference.

P.S. A friend of mine who also owns an xtrail, had his clutch busted after going off-road and towing a small boat for a lengthy trip. This was only after 600kms on the clock. It cost him $2,500 AUS to have the clutch replaced and nissan wouldn't do it under warranty, because they stated that he had abused the clutch  something to think about as well.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Aussietrail - you have a point (it is better for the auto transmission to slip than the clutch). I still like the control of 5spd on the snow better then auto


----------



## daniboy (Feb 2, 2005)

*cool*

hi guys, thanks for the info. though i drove a 5speed all my life, im not really that familiar about the comforts and stuffs about driving an auto... but i guess it really boils down to your personal preference...thanks again


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Daniboy, im from the P.I. too, I have an X-Trail and it shifts better than anything, give it a try :thumbup: take one for a test drive


----------



## daniboy (Feb 2, 2005)

Exalta said:


> Daniboy, im from the P.I. too, I have an X-Trail and it shifts better than anything, give it a try :thumbup: take one for a test drive


hey thanks exalta. good to know that you're from PI too...yep i highly consider buying an xtrail over any other suv's here...i already talk to an agent from nissan commonwealth and he offered me good deal, like free accessories and stuff but im not really sure what accessories he was talking about...so i might check on it this month...if you have any suggestions on where to look or even agents who got better deal, pls do tell me so i can have options...so yeah thats basically it...catch u later...and thanks in advance...


----------

